

Announcing pushJS: Send javascript to any connected browser - adamilardi
http://adamilardi.com/?p=9
Visit my live demo @
http://li50-5.members.linode.com:8081/demo.html and
http://li50-5.members.linode.com:8081/whoison<p>@adamilardi on twitter
======
toto87654321
fun things to do: redirect users to porn site using: window.location =
'<http://youporn.com>; (or worst) or just sending infinite number of messages
while(1){alert('click ok!');}

------
jcapote
Isn't this just pusherapp.com? (not trying to be snide, just curious)

~~~
adamilardi
I will check them out. I'm not affiliated with them.

------
adamilardi
I'm RandomUser829

------
drivebyacct2
What? You just push something through WebSockets and blindly eval() it?

This is going to sound snide, and I'm really just confounded... what was
"created" here? What is there to "announce"?

~~~
adamilardi
You can always add specific functionality to the javascript to handle specific
commands. What was created is a nice example of how to integrate websockets
with a message q into web application. It also lets you push ANY javascript
via redis to anyone's browser. The concept has lots of potential. I'd like to
see more widespread use of websockets. I believe projects like this can help
get the ball rolling.

~~~
jerf
Many years ago, this was effectively the only way to do anything. JSON was
created in response to how bad an idea pushing things down and running them
through "eval" is, as are the rest of the technologies you are presumably
reacting to.

Nobody can stop you and if you're one of the rare handful of people with
enough discipline to prevent this from blowing up in your face, go nuts. But
please don't go around telling people how wonderful this is without
considering the history of _why_ we all don't just do this all time,
considering it's actually _easier_ in terms of raw effort than actually using
JSON et al properly.

